# CO Condratictions - Thanks dead short



## ddiment2 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wanted to say thanks for an explanation you made on that post but it was already closed so I decided to do it here.

I might be a bit of an idiot but I could never understood the reason why you have to choose between a muzzleloader and a bow. The explanation you posted, *"You cannot take a muzzleloader archery deer hunting. It is illegal to possess a firearm while "archery" deer hunting (other than a CPL) and carried as such.", *now makes complete sense to me.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Perhaps someone can explain why the law says different:



> (5) Subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of part 435, as amended, hunting and fishing licensing, natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, as amended, MCL 324.43510, during the open bow and arrow season, a person hunting deer with a bow and arrow or a crossbow shall not possess or carry afield a pistol, revolver, or any other firearm *unless the person is properly licensed to hunt deer with a firearm and is hunting in an area open to firearm deer hunting*.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the rule as it pertains to muzzleloader season. 

(3) Subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of part 435, as amended, hunting and fishing licensing, natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, as amended, MCL 324.43510, a person hunting deer with a muzzleloading firearm during the muzzle-loading and black-powder firearms season shall only possess or carry afield, or take a deer with a muzzle-loading rifle, muzzle-loading shotgun, or black-powder pistol, loaded with black-powder or a commercially manufactured black-powder substitute, or a crossbow. 


I think that there is a overlap for late antlerless season/late archery season which really complicates things....


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

With so many seasons now that over lap it does get confusing trying to figure things out.

Have you ever looked at the hunting rule booklet for 20 years ago.

EVERYTHING was printed on a sheet of paper the size of the anterless permit booklet. 

So many exceptions now, that make it even more confusing.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

> *It is illegal to possess a firearm while "archery" deer hunting (other than a CPL) and carried as such."*


So, basically this is not an entirely correct statement? IE: it depends on whether there is a concurrent firearm season open in the area and if the hunter is properly lisensed for that season?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Hold onto your seats.......

That is where the overlap really causes confusion. If there is an open firearm season and a hunter is appropriately licensed as such, are they participating in the firearm hunt with a bow, which is also an otherwise legal weapon for use during a firearm season? They would have to wear orange. If they were out with a muzzle loader (firearm) during the actual muzzle loader season, definitely no. The main overlap to really be concerned about is the late antlerless season on private property after the close of the muzzleloader season for that area. 

So, I guess depending on how the court in the county would interpret the overlap, someone hunting in a county/DMU where there was a late antlerless firearm season that extended after the date of the close of muzzleloader season for that zone could take a firearm out during the late archery season along with their bow if they hunted private property (open to late antlerless), wore orange, and had at least an antlerless tag for the DMU they were in. A combo or archery tag alone would not be sufficient because they would not be properly licensed for the late antlerless firearm season. 

Best to err on the side of caution.

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Generally, I think it's best to save confusion and stick to the old adage of no guns while archery hunting deer during archery season. 

Keeps some hunters from getting tripped up in the overlap and confusion and making a mistake. 

How many people are going to remember all that two and a half months from now for the last eight days of late archery?


Posted from my iPhone.


----------

